# Moving Logs



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

This might sound crazy, but I need advice on moving logs!

My coworker wants a large cherry tree removed from her yard, and I want the tree! I found a mill that will cut it for me, and I'm happy to let it dry on it own.

But the thing is between 18 and 24 inches in diameter! How the heck would I move that??

I'm THINKING of renting a large truck and hoping she hires someone with a lifter of some type to put the logs in the truck. The mill has a fork lift.

Any other ideas if the tree service are bums and only drop the tree?

THANKS!

Milo


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

How about a truck with a boom arm on it?


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

A tripod and a come-along to lift one end to pickup truck bed hight set that end down on the bed then lift the other end and back under it.
MIKE


----------



## toymike (Nov 17, 2011)

Depending on the lenth of it (or how you cut it) you can rent a skid steer with forks on it to load it on a car trailer not many places rent a flat bed truck


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Are those things you can rent? Any idea how much it would cost? I'm totally stupid here, so be patient.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

a bobcat would run you about $275. Id try calling a tow truck company, their winch would certainly handle a log like that.


----------



## towtruckmafia (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah the tow company is a good idea, with a rollback flatbed. They get weird calls like that, cause I've done them.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Cherry trees are the heaviest I have moved yet; they will be heavy like you won't believe. But before you worry that, make sure the tree service will cut it down as a log! I have found that if nothing is pointed out clearly they will hack it down in firewood lengths every time. Spray paint lines where you want it cut, making it obvious. As far as moving it goes, a 10 foot length will weigh about a ton, so plan on a boom truck or trailer with a winch that will safely do it. You can indeed rent them, boom trucks are spendy, trailers not too bad. You can attach a come-along to the front of a decent trailer and pull the log up a ramp, lots of work but it does work. Best of luck!


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'd vote for the wrecker service with a rollback flatbed.
I had one locally move my safe, 2000lbs, from one store location to another. 
They move stuff like this all the time.
Charged me the same as towing a car; about $75.
This would be way cheaper than a boom truck crane and a flatbed.
An equipment mover would have the crane and truck, but would cost at least $250.

And like Nomad said, be sure they don't hack it into firewood. They normally try to chop things up into pieces small enough for a couple of people, or a skid steer, to handle.

On the other hand, if they leave it big, you are liable for getting it moved so have a plan B. A backup mover, or a chainsaw.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

Check these links. You'll see how to load your logs onto a trailer with very little equipment.

http://lumberjocks.com/mart/blog/7919 
http://www.forestryforum.com/board/index.php?topic=39236.0

Search google for "parbuckling logs" and you'll find a lot of information. here's a diagram showing how you load them. All you need is a trailer, some rope and a winch of some kind. I've used both electric and hand winches.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

If I had to do it I'd bring a drill, a big bolt with an eyelet on one end and an engine hoist. and use an engine hoist to lift up one end that I could then back the trailer under, most have a 2k lb weight limit but if you're only lifting one end you won't exceed that. Just make sure the bolt is strong enough and long enough to really bite in. For an 8' long you should easily be able to get about 5' of the log on the trailer then a cheap come along will pull it on the rest of the way. Harder part might be getting it off the trailer when you get to the mill if your trailer has sides.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Boy oh boy do I have experience doing this! If the tree service can do it, let them. At least let them haul away the small limbs. You're probably not going to want to put that in the back of a truck unless you cut it down to 10' lengths… then it's going to be a pain to get out without possibly damaging the truck (from what I can tell you're going to be renting one). Trailer is the way to go. Make sure it can handle at least 3000 lbs. Get the tree service to load it if possible. This will save you a lot of headaches and logistics work.

Big logs need power equipment (skid steers, tractors, and such) to move without risking potentially damaging something (yes, you can move it without equipment, but the potential for damaging something increases). We had a rock lift that could pick up boulders… we almost destroyed it lifting an oak log.

If you want to risk it though, here's something to try if *HalDougherty's* method doesn't work (I have seen people use that method to pull logs onto trailer and small log trucks). Also, *I take absolutely no responsibility for what happens* :

First, get a trailer.
Then, lift the small end of the log up high enough to get into the trailer. If the trailer does not have a smooth bottom, lay some plywood or something similar down.
Back the trailer under the small end. 
Remove whatever you were using to lift the small end up once the small end is on the trailer.
Anchor the large end down.
Back up the trailer… essentially sliding it under the log.

This may work… I'm not sure. I just figured out really quick that for the logs I move that I need power equipment. Two logs lifted for me were approximately 8,000-10,000 each! Good luck!


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

Best situation for you is rent a flatbed with a lift gate.Bring a couple friends and manhandle those logs onto the truck peavey crowbars what ever you got..That is a small diameter not hard to move easy one man.

Anything near 8kplus will need a boom truck excavator or crane.THis is a 25' 40" diameter weighed in at 12k pounds.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

A tree service will pick them up and haul them where ever you want.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm hoping to get the tree service to move them now! My friend are really up on what I want to do, so HOPEFULLY the tree service won't screw up. Spray paint is a good idea…

Wrecker service #2 (I do know a guy…)

Joseph! Whoa! That's a tree! How many board feet did you get out of that?


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, a dual axle trailer with a winch is best, so you'd have to rent that, AND the truck to tow it, AND buy chains or tie downs, AND risk hurting yourself. I agree with letting the tree service haul it there for you. Will probably cost less in the long run.


----------



## jerkylips (May 13, 2011)

ok, so with that all said - the potential expenses of renting equipment, hiring someone to cut down/move the tree, cost of having it milled, etc. Are you really going come out ahead on this? Something to at least think about..


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

jerkylips brings up an important point… overall cost. You can also add in the expense of moving it afterwards (from mill to home or worse, mill to kiln to home) and drying it and probably also sizing (plane/joint to dimension).

Most mills are only going to rough cut it and do flat (plain) sawing. You might want to ask them how they plan on cutting it and how much extra it would cost to finish it (sizing). Sometimes they can do all of it at one place (even have a kiln). That would save you a lot of money.


----------



## SteviePete (May 10, 2009)

Loading with ramps and come-along or power winch. I get along fairly well with a 12×7 dump box trailer with 5000lb winch. Use the ramps to get one end into the box, Pull it further into thebox then lower the dump box. One man job but nothing as large as 24". Some times the small mills here in Wisconsin and Minnesota have a converted pulp truck with loader and are very reasonable for pickup and delivery. It ends up costing way too much if you need to pay several outfits to mobilize and haul your one log. Good luck.


----------

